# Bob laid an egg!



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, yesterday I was sat next Bobby and codys cage quietly talking to them, when all of a sudden PLOP! Now I didn't see weather it was Cody or Bobby but concidering that Cody was on top of the cage and Bobby was inside and the egg would not be able to fit through the bars of the cage, I'm pretty sure it was Bobby. Now the thing that I'm confused about is that Bobby has a sister, his sister is a lutino just like Bobby but she has bars underneath the tail, so that was what made us think it's a girl, Bobby doesn't have any barring. And originally Bobby and his sister were breeding together!so we thought Bobby was a boy...but he laid an egg! I'm CONFUSED!

does any one know what's going on here?

Please help!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That is so weird!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

no barring on the tail may be because bobby is a lutino PIED which would have no barring... oh the joys of mutations lol

she will likely lay more, so keep an eye out. make sure shes got lots of calcium in her diet


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's also possible that Bobby has barring under the tail but it's such a pale yellow that you can't see it. With lutinos it can be hard to tell whether they really have barring or not.


----------



## igottafeelin (Aug 29, 2011)

seems that incest would have negative consequences in the babies. Did I read that wrong or are the brother and sister doing the doo doo and making eggs.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can i ask why the brother and sister is mating together


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

igottafeelin said:


> seems that incest would have negative consequences in the babies. Did I read that wrong or are the brother and sister doing the doo doo and making eggs.


The person I got him(or her) from was allowing them to breed, I have only just brought home Bobby and then that's when he laid the egg!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If I were you I would try to get ahold of some fake eggs and replace any eggs that she lays as they are most likely the result of the inbreeding and this can be very bad for any babies that do hatch.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Can i ask why the brother and sister is mating together


Well everyone else in their avairy was in a pair,there was no other possible mates.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Well everyone else in their absurd was in a pair,tree was no other possible mates.


That shouldn't even be an issue...its bad breeding to breed siblings together. It can cause deformed babies, dead babies, and will not improve the species, which should be the goal of breeding.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well,I took a closer look this morning and noticed she has a yellow pearl pattern on her, so can it be pearl AND pied?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is the pearl pattern all through her body or just on the wings? If its just on her wings she would be pearl pied, if its all through the body she would only be pearl. I'm assuming she's also a lutino?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

inbreeding should be avoided at all cost, to purposely inbreed your birds, it is disgusting. i have a bonded brother/sister pair of lovebirds. theyre in separate cages, yes they mate out of cage, but if the female lays eggs, for the humanity of it i will be boiling eggs as inbreeding can cause all sorts of horrific things. you should separate the pair and NOT let them breed.


----------



## Kikode (Aug 17, 2011)

Also I read on You tube about this and lots of people were commenting that it is possible for a male to lay an Egg sounds like Hogwash to me anyone know the truth? I know it goes against logical thinking but the way the posters were talking I was wondering if it's true.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No males can't lay eggs, they don't have the reproductive organs to do so, just as in humans.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Well,I'm well aware of that, I wasn't te person letting them breed the previous owner was,then his sister bonded with one of her male birds who just lost his girlfriend, which resulted in Bobby being a loner so I bought him as a mate for my little Cody not knowing it was actually a girl!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Is the pearl pattern all through her body or just on the wings? If its just on her wings she would be pearl pied, if its all through the body she would only be pearl. I'm assuming she's also a lutino?


I'll check, but I think it's all over.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> No males can't lay eggs, they don't have the reproductive organs to do so, just as in humans.


I know males cant lay eggs, I'm just SOOOO confused about whats happening!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> If I were you I would try to get ahold of some fake eggs and replace any eggs that she lays as they are most likely the result of the inbreeding and this can be very bad for any babies that do hatch.


Well if Bobby and the sister(Billy) bonded and sat on eggs together and Bobby laid an egg, and so did Billy ,let's get thIs straight... Both BOBBY and BILLYwho were bonded together both laid eggs!
Then when Billy bonded to a totally different male, I took Bobby to my house , 

So if both Of them are girls how could they possibly hatch?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If Bobby mated with a male before you brought her home, the eggs could be fertile. She could have mated with any male in the aviary since it's not unusual for cockatiels to commit adultery.

I'm confused about the sibling incest thing. Did the brother/sister pair turn out to be a sister/sister pair, or were there two sisters and a brother and Bobby was mating with her brother?

Males can't lay eggs no matter what people on the internet say, so Bobby is definitely a girl.


----------



## jessica.obrien (Oct 8, 2011)

HEHE has whatever it is laid another egg yet I still find it HILARIOUS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

tielfan said:


> If Bobby mated with a male before you brought her home, the eggs could be fertile. She could have mated with any male in the aviary since it's not unusual for cockatiels to commit adultery.
> 
> I'm confused about the sibling incest thing. Did the brother/sister pair turn out to be a sister/sister pair, or were there two sisters and a brother and Bobby was mating with her brother?
> 
> Males can't lay eggs no matter what people on the internet say, so Bobby is definitely a girl.


Ok, there is 2 babies (Bobby and Billy)who turned out to both be girls.but she thought Bobby was a boy and was sitting on a nest with Billy, Billy then ditched Bobby for a different male in the aviary, Bobby was then a loner, that's when I bought him.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

jessica.obrien said:


> HEHE has whatever it is laid another egg yet I still find it HILARIOUS !!!!!!!!!!


No, and you know Jess you can remove cody's name from your signature now!


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

tielfan said:


> If Bobby mated with a male before you brought her home, the eggs could be fertile. She could have mated with any male in the aviary since it's not unusual for cockatiels to commit adultery.
> 
> I'm confused about the sibling incest thing. Did the brother/sister pair turn out to be a sister/sister pair, or were there two sisters and a brother and Bobby was mating with her brother?
> 
> Males can't lay eggs no matter what people on the internet say, so Bobby is definitely a girl.


I know it's not unheard of, but does this mean that the 2 girls bonded sat on eggs together?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

OK, so Bobby didn't actually mate with her brother if I understand correctly. She might have mated with her sister, but you don't have to worry about getting incest babies from that combination as long as you're absolutely sure that Billy is a girl. 

Yes, the two bonded girls may have sat on eggs together. Do you know how many eggs they were sitting on? If it was more than 6, it's likely that both of them laid eggs. If any of those eggs hatched it means that somebody hooked up with a male.

It's not particularly unusual for hens to share incubation. Vlad has two hens in love with him (Mims and Snowy) but he can't figure out how to mate. This summer I gave all three of them a nestbox and two fertile eggs that I stole from Shodu. Mims and Snowy incubated the eggs and raised the babies, while Vlad didn't do much but get in the way.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

There was definately more than 10


----------



## jessica.obrien (Oct 8, 2011)

There was like 16 and I told you amber tried to already but wont go away


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> There was definately more than 10


It sounds like both the hens were definitely laying eggs in that nest.


----------

